# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Κλίση στο Άγιος Ευστάθιος

## Maroulis Nikos

Επικίνδυνη κλίση έχει πάρει το άγιος Ευστάθιος .
Ας ευχηθούμε να γλιτώσουμε τα χειρότερα   :roll:

----------


## xara

Στην πρωινή εκπομπή του ΑΝΤ1, είχαν απ' ευθείας μετάδοση απο τη Δραπετσώνα, οπου φαινόταν το καράβι λίγο-λίγο να γέρνει κι άλλο.

----------


## andreas

5 X 2,5 μ. ρήγμα διάβασα ότι έγινε. Καλά που το προλάβανε γιατί έτσι και είχε απομακρυνθεί από τον Πειραιά φοβάμαι ότι τώρα θα είχαμε τραγωδία πάλι.

----------


## andreas

Παροπλσιμένο στο Νέο Μόλο Δραπετσώνας για όσους δεν το ξέρουν, δίπλα στο ΠΑΤΜΟΣ.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Παροπλσιμένο στο Νέο Μόλο Δραπετσώνας για όσους δεν το ξέρουν, δίπλα στο ΠΑΤΜΟΣ.


Νομίζω πως δεν θα ξανα δρομολογηθεί .

----------


## George

> Νομίζω πως δεν θα ξανα δρομολογηθεί .


Στην Ελλάδα είναι σίγουρο πως δεν θα ξαναδρομολογηθεί. Δεν ξέρω όμως από δω και πέρα τι θα γίνει μιας και το πλοίο μετονομάστηκε σε *SM SPYRIDON* και νηολογήθηκε στη Βυρητό!!

----------


## George

Το πλοίο είναι εδώ και κάποιες μέρες στη ράδα του Πειραιά.

----------


## Apostolos

Ας το δούμε ώς ζωάδικο σε μια αναχώρηση απ το Λας Πάλμας πριν 2,5 χρόνια

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Το οποίο εδώ κ μερικούς μήνες μας άφησε χρόνους...
Πρόβατα ήταν φορτωμένο;

----------


## Express Pigasos

Ειχαν και ενα  φορτηγο μετατρεψει σε ζωαδικο το οποιο ζει ακομα ..το FM Spiridon..αδερφο ενος πλοιου που ειχαμε εμεις...φοβερο πλοιο... τα Livestock carriers δουλευουν πολυ τελευταια...

----------

